# Has this happened to you??



## Stephie Baby (Jun 3, 2008)

Lately, I've been having to do graduations and Bday makeovers. The more I do other people's make up, the more I realize I can apply make up to other people better than I can to myself. I went back and looked through photos and ITS TRUE!! Most of the time people say its harder. Now I just have to figure out how to apply it that good on myself. GRRR.. Lol Does anyone else have that problem??


----------



## MACForME (Jun 3, 2008)

I do.. 

I understand, that because when we apply it on ourselves, we use the right hand to reach across and do the left side, (vice versa if you're a lefty) which causes application to be uneven. But applying on someone else, you have equal access.. 

 Whenever I do makeup on someone else, its always so even and neat.. on me? not so much..


----------



## Stephie Baby (Jun 3, 2008)

Yea. Its always sooo freakin hard to do my right eye because I'm left handed. I try to blend with my right hand and it just makes things worse.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jun 3, 2008)

This happens to me all time time :O

I was doing makeup for a fashion the the other week there and I was really amazed on how well it turned out and Iam only a beginner lol


----------



## aziajs (Jun 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACForME* 

 
_I do.. 

I understand, that because when we apply it on ourselves, we use the right hand to reach across and do the left side, (vice versa if you're a lefty) which causes application to be uneven. But applying on someone else, you have equal access.._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stephie Baby* 

 
_Yea. Its always sooo freakin hard to do my right eye because I'm left handed. I try to blend with my right hand and it just makes things worse.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That is so funny.  I am right handed and the makeup and my brows on the left side of my face ALWAYS looks better.  I think reaching across my face helps me.


----------

